# Mystery snail?



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting 1 or 2 golden mystery snails for my 10 gallon.
Is there anything i should know about them before purchase?
Thanks


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I love my snail but if I were you I'd only get one unless you want hundreds  . As far as food they really like fresh veggies and I'd also make sure they get some calcium to help prevent the shell from getting thin and brittle. Keep in mind they can get 2"-3" or more in size so you may want to reconsider the 10 gallon. Here's one of my favorite pics of Sluggy enjoying a cucumber.


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

ha nice picture and i love the name.
Thanks!


----------

